# Cuento De Hadas



## RENE_ (Apr 26, 2010)

Here you are another of the aquarium I keep and pictures of the various states through which happened recently.

Tank 40 × 20x25 cm (20 liters)
Iluminations consist of two 18 watt PL tube (6500 ° and 10000 °) (36 w).
Filter bag 200 l / h
Substrate: silica sand
Decoration: trunk, roots and stones.
Plants: Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae, Micranthemum umbrosum, Microsorum pteropus, pogostemun, Cuba, mosses: crescend, plagimonium, monoselenium tenerum, taxiphillum.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Rene,

I like this one the best. The hardscape adds interest as do the variation in leaf textures.


----------



## MALAGA29004 (Jan 28, 2010)

Very very very very very nice!!!

Un saludo,
Francisco


----------



## RENE_ (Apr 26, 2010)

A little update .... after a quick pruning.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

that is a really cool looking scape good job


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

The sunset over the rock and Downoi is just perfect.


----------

